# What's in your bag?



## Sarah Connor (Feb 18, 2022)

I've yet to see a thread on this topic. What's in your bag? What kind of bag do you own? I'll go first.
I have a belt bag from *insert high fashion brand here*. I suck at taking it with me places because I'm scared I'm gonna get it stained (i love eating my food with lots of sauces OKAY), but here's what I keep in it when I go out.

Some kind of lip balm (Carmex ftw)
Hand sanitizer
Extra mask
Wallet (I'm thinking of downsizing to a card holder with a money clip though)
Travel size perfume
Extra pack of birth control in case I forget my main squeeze
Packet of electrolyte water enhancer
Gum
Car keys
Dog spray


----------



## Jimmy Olsen (Feb 18, 2022)

Don't have one right now.


----------



## The Last Stand (Feb 18, 2022)

Plastic bags.


----------



## $quid (Feb 18, 2022)

What bag?


----------



## serious n00b (Feb 18, 2022)

Depends on where I'm going.


----------



## GenericEdgelordSupreme (Feb 18, 2022)

Two fully functioning testicles, because any other kind of bag is for women.


----------



## DoodooForGoogol (Feb 18, 2022)




----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Feb 18, 2022)

My games and my mp3 player. You have to ask nicely.


----------



## Vingle (Feb 18, 2022)

Gym bag:
Training gloves
Knee sleeves
Umbrella
Running shoes
Weightlifting shoes
Socks
A protein bar
Water bottle
Bottle of sunscreen - SPF 50


----------



## The Cunting Death (Feb 18, 2022)

my hipster fagbag:

tablet
switch
wallet
those arcade cards so you can load and save your data on certain machines


----------



## Snusmumriken (Feb 18, 2022)

Wallet
Keys
Compact
Band-aids
Headache medicine
Sanitary items
Gum
Severed phallus of the patriarchy
Receipts
Hand lotion
Coin purse
Makeup wipes


----------



## Haunted Gambler (Feb 18, 2022)

Another bag.


----------



## NoReturn (Feb 20, 2022)

I'm sneaky. My daily carry is a pleather crossbody so people think I'm broke. 
That said, I will need a more professional looking bag for work reasons, anyone got suggestions for something that looks decent but is actually inexpensive?


----------



## Pargon (Feb 20, 2022)

Triple Aught Design Fast Pack (black):
Cheap Chromebook (w/ charger)
Cheap android tablet (w/ stylus)
Backup phone (cheap as shit)
Multitool
Flashlight
Cables & chargers bundle
Gloves
Beanie
Buff
Backup battery
Chapstick
Inhaler
Pill box (painkillers, etc.)
Keyport full of useful shit
Sharpie magnum marker
Altoids
Wireless earbuds
Backup wired earbuds
Electric lighter


----------



## Registration (Feb 20, 2022)

no bag because male, but pockets:

phone
keys
brass knuckles
wallet

it always change depending of the place I am going because it would sag my pants.


----------



## at0mic (Feb 20, 2022)

Most of my goods are on my phone and car keys so my purse is pretty small.

Phone
Mace
Car Keys
Coupons

Also:




Does anyone else carry these around? I bought a pack of about 7 a few years ago and have barely gotten through one,  yet I still feel a need to have it on me.


----------



## 𝕺𝖑' 𝕯𝖎𝖗𝖙𝖞 𝕱𝖆𝖙𝖘𝖔 (Feb 21, 2022)

Wallet 
Keys
Wireless headphones 
Cheapass wired earbuds for backup
Charger
Micro and usbc cords 
Extra masks
Travel size bottle of soap
Advil
Sketchbook 
Pencil and pen case with sharpener, kneaded eraser, etc
Some form of weed (vape or joint)
Lighter 
15" dragon dildo


----------



## Fialovy (Feb 21, 2022)

Hmmmm... my bag?

Car and house keys
keys for work
box cutter I still have from my old grocery store job that might come in handy
pool membership
wallet 
phone 
mask for doctor's offices since they still require them
quarters for when I go to Aldi's
Epipen 
meds

I think that is everything


----------



## Dude Christmas (Feb 21, 2022)

Dogspray you hate dogs don't you.


----------



## babyTAP (Feb 21, 2022)

- wallet 
- contact solution
- backup contact lens case (mirrored)  +lenses
- powerbank + short cords
- a nano mister with 99% isopropyl alc for sanitizing 
- masks
- bottle of various pharmaceuticals
- sunglasses
- lip balm
- a couple individually packed wet wipes
- small bag of salted macadamia nuts + dark chocolate
- water bottle
- minty gum and jollyranchers
- mini bottle of SPF
- tampons + liners + finger cots
- paper cash and change separate from my wallet
- bandaids + salonpas patches
- knife
- safety pins
- caffeine tablets
- mini tube gorilla glue 
- tissues
-  dental picks 
- empty quart size ziploc 
- lighter+rolling papers in a waterproof container 
- a piece of paper not in my wallet with important phone numbers on it 


Occasionally I'll get dunked on for being an overprepared granny but I don't give a single fuck, I've used every single thing I cart around with me whilst out in the wild. The candy and nuts specifically have saved me multiple times when whoever I happened to be with starts showing signs of being crabby babies from low blood sugar


----------



## Colonel Gaddafi (Feb 21, 2022)

- oil money
- a copy of The Green Book
- a multitool
- a golden gun 
- cat treats (you never know when a cat could be around)
- chapstick 
- and my laptop so I can get dopamine hits from people calling me a faggot on Kiwi Farms


----------



## serious n00b (Feb 21, 2022)

Vingle said:


> Gym bag:
> Training gloves
> Knee sleeves
> Umbrella
> ...





Snusmumriken said:


> Wallet
> Keys
> Compact
> Band-aids
> ...





Pargon said:


> Triple Aught Design Fast Pack (black):
> Cheap Chromebook (w/ charger)
> Cheap android tablet (w/ stylus)
> Backup phone (cheap as shit)
> ...





Ol Dirty Fatso said:


> Wallet
> Keys
> Wireless headphones
> Cheapass wired earbuds for backup
> ...





Fialovy said:


> Hmmmm... my bag?
> 
> Car and house keys
> keys for work
> ...





babyTAP said:


> - wallet
> - contact solution
> - backup contact lens case (mirrored)  +lenses
> - powerbank + short cords
> ...


How big are your bags if you have all that stuff in them?


----------



## Snusmumriken (Feb 21, 2022)

serious n00b said:


> How big are your bags if you have all that stuff in them?


It might be a lot of stuff but they’re mostly small things. Personally I don’t know why people stop wearing backpacks after they’ve finished school, I find it quite convenient. And it keeps people from stealing it because I look poor.


----------



## NoReturn (Feb 21, 2022)

Snusmumriken said:


> It might be a lot of stuff but they’re mostly small things. Personally I don’t know why people stop wearing backpacks after they’ve finished school, I find it quite convenient. And it keeps people from stealing it because I look poor.


It's because I went to school before laptop but after the 80s, so I was in that small time period where we were all lugging around super-heavy books as kids and it hurt our shoulders.


----------



## babyTAP (Feb 21, 2022)

serious n00b said:


> How big are your bags if you have all that stuff in them?






Snusmumriken said:


> It might be a lot of stuff but they’re mostly small things. Personally I don’t know why people stop wearing backpacks after they’ve finished school, I find it quite convenient. And it keeps people from stealing it because I look poor.












						MUMBAI MED Vegan Backpack - Purity
					

Backpack with adjustable straps, drawstring closure with a hidden tab under the flap to secure drawstrings. Exterior back zipper pocket. Interior: Zipper pocket, smartphone pocket, logo-embossed Purity patch. Dimensions: 12.75”H x 9”L x 5.75”D. Top Handle Drop: 2.5” Adjustable Back Strap: 22” -...




					mattandnat.com
				




I've been using this bag for awhile now. Not counting the water bottle, everything else I've listed takes up about half of the available space.


----------



## Grub (Feb 21, 2022)

Pipe wrench, crescent wrench, tin snips, side cutters, linesman pliers, longnose pliers, pump pliers, number 2 Philips and Robertson screw drivers, flat screw driver, hammer, tube cutter, non-contact voltage tester, a very small flat and Phillips screwdriver, an assortment of impact driver bits, electrical tape, sometimes I throw in other shit when I need it.


----------



## Cold Steel Brand Rep (Feb 21, 2022)

Wallet


----------



## 𝕺𝖑' 𝕯𝖎𝖗𝖙𝖞 𝕱𝖆𝖙𝖘𝖔 (Feb 21, 2022)

serious n00b said:


> How big are your bags if you have all that stuff in them?


I have a smallish backpack. The only thing of mine that takes up much space is the sketchbook really.


----------



## Pargon (Feb 21, 2022)

serious n00b said:


> How big are your bags if you have all that stuff in them?


This is what I carry. Yeah yeah, “lol $400 bag”, it wasn’t when I bought it and it’s the last backpack I’ll ever need, I’m fine with paying a lot once for something that won’t disintegrate after two years of daily use.


----------



## NoReturn (Feb 21, 2022)

Pargon said:


> This is what I carry. Yeah yeah, “lol $400 bag”, it wasn’t when I bought it and it’s the last backpack I’ll ever need, I’m fine with paying a lot once for something that won’t disintegrate after two years of daily use.


“The reason that the rich were so rich, Vimes reasoned, was because they managed to spend less money.​
Take boots, for example. He earned thirty-eight dollars a month plus allowances. A really good pair of leather boots cost fifty dollars. But an affordable pair of boots, which were sort of OK for a season or two and then leaked like hell when the cardboard gave out, cost about ten dollars. Those were the kind of boots Vimes always bought, and wore until the soles were so thin that he could tell where he was in Ankh-Morpork on a foggy night by the feel of the cobbles.​​But the thing was that good boots lasted for years and years. A man who could afford fifty dollars had a pair of boots that'd still be keeping his feet dry in ten years' time, while the poor man who could only afford cheap boots would have spent a hundred dollars on boots in the same time and would still have wet feet.​​This was the Captain Samuel Vimes 'Boots' theory of socioeconomic unfairness.”​
― Terry Pratchett​


----------



## TheRetardKing (Feb 21, 2022)

I found a vagina.


----------



## Color Computer (Feb 21, 2022)

My bag:
>Wallet
>Keys
>Phone
>Earbuds
>Stylus [to draw]
>Phone charger [and chargers for other devices]
>Switch
>DS
>Band-aids and other medical things
>Tissues
>Notebook, pencils, and pens
>2 bottles of nice, cold water.
>Pads


----------



## Fialovy (Feb 21, 2022)

serious n00b said:


> How big are your bags if you have all that stuff in them?


Like previous people pointed out, everything is pretty small for the most part. The biggest thing in my purse is my epipen which I need for my peanut allergy, especially if I am going to eat somewhere. Infact, I recently got a bigger purse for my birthday a couple months ago which I am slowly transitioning to. It is a Sakroots purse which is probably my favorite brand of purse.

If I am going to be waiting somewhere for several hours or I am going on an overnight trip, I will bring my crochet project bag in my project bag, I have:

My hook case with my ergonomic crochet hooks
my current pattern
my current project
an extra ball of thread especially if I am going to run out soon
a small case of stitch markers
small case of tapestry needles
stitch counter
pencils
scissors
measuring tape to check gauge

Fun fact: my project bag is that mushroom tote bag you could get from Club Nintendo back in the day


----------



## BelUwUga (Feb 21, 2022)

Color Computer said:


> >Stylist [to draw]


Do you mean a Stylus? A stylist cuts and dyes your hair.
Anyway, here's my list. I use what I like to call a matryoshka packing scheme. I'm a dude so most days it's all contained in pockets, I have a small bag/pouch for when I need more space, and a slightly bigger one that fits in a backpack and can also hold the smaller bag.
Always on me:
-Phone
-keys+Gerber Artifact multitool on keychain
-pen/writing pad. Usually Rhodia or Rite in the Rain. I have a tac pen with a glass breaker and handcuff key in it.
-Handkercheif(s), I like the salt-armor mask thingies when the mask restrictions were going on.
-Wallet+standard wallet things+metal eraser guard+basic lock pick set
- Kershaw assist-opening knife or a utility knife if I know I'm fucking with boxes
Slightly bigger bag:
-Bigger/more writing pads
- Clip light+small/powerful LED flashlight
-more pens/pencils, usually incluude my 6" machinist scales, picks, and a carbide etching tool
- Charger pack, cables, wireless headphones
Murse:
-All of the above
- Springfield Armory Subcompact S&W.40
- Extended magazines
- ESEE Izula
Almost all of my bags/pouches have velcro somewhere so I can be stylish with my small collection of very autistic patches.
Edit for forgotten things that migrate as needed: Business card case, cigarette case, folding mirror (all brushed stainless and minimalist). I haven't smoked cigarettes in a long time but for vaporizer(s)/weed the cig case works well. I also have a couple different multitools from Gerber and Leatherman. I also have some small pick/file sets. The diamond files are also the best damn nail file you'll ever use.


----------



## Catman from cat town (Feb 21, 2022)

Two bags, one for work and one for personal use. 

Work bag is a Trader Joe’s useable bag that contains a mug, tea packets, and plastic ware for heating water via microwave. It also has things for medical stuff from aspirin to period pad. Besides foods and medicine, I’ll sometimes have shit like dice and a cheap recorder. 

My personal bag is just a wallet.


----------



## Color Computer (Feb 21, 2022)

BelUwUga said:


> Do you mean a Stylus? A stylist cuts and dyes your hair.


Yes, a Stylus. Thank you for correcting me. :>


----------



## Crystal Coomer (Feb 21, 2022)

I have a many years-old no-name brand bag with lots of pockets I use to store

- pepper spray
- wallet
- 3DS or Switch
- cell
- lipgloss
- period pads
- alcohol pads
- sunscreen lotion
- hand sanitizer
- car keys
- extra socks
- flats
- deodorant
- solar flashlight
- disposable face masks

It's tall and wide enough to fit one folder which is convenient for job interviews and lunches. I want to switch to something more feminine tbh.


----------



## Manul Otocolobus (Feb 23, 2022)

Sperms


----------



## Nonconsentual Pronouns (Feb 23, 2022)

Sometimes I take a bunch of stuff out, but I generally try not to. Sometimes you won't know you'll need something unless you find out the hard way. As previously pointed out in the thread's context, all of these things are tiny, so it doesn't take a big bag to carry it all around; mine's not even big enough to fit a full-sized notebook. Still, the weight adds up and gets rough on the shoulder after a while. Keep that in mind before you pull the asshole move of handing your GF/wife something heavier than a 2-oz pack of raisins to cart around in her purse for you, unless you're going to carry her purse for her. 

lip balm
keys
wallet
phone
hand sanitizer
USB/micro USB portable charger
various USB/micro USB adaptor charging cords
commonly-used OTC meds just in case (eg; acetaminophen, diphenhydramine, dimenhydrinate)
hand lotion
sugarless gum
granola bar
mini notepad
pen
mechanical pencil
cloth mask (begrudgingly)
mini tape measure
extra folding knife
an old 9mm casing
handheld game system (sometimes)
sunglasses
comb
full-size alcohol wipes (handy if you have no choice but to use a public toilet)
black Sharpie
2 sanitary liners (just in case)
bandaids
tissues
dental floss
multitool


----------



## anliteralidiot (Feb 23, 2022)

- bullet journal that also holds my ID and cards

-A pencil case with mostly pens.

-scattered pencils, maybe

-small, spiral bound notebook

-earbuds

-korg metronome

-sometimes a red bull can, unopened

-this thing from ikea, pic attached (filled with folders of good sheet music, spare sheet music for me to write on, and some beginners piano books)


----------



## Chimplord1997 (Feb 25, 2022)

idk if you guys have ever used one of those catalytic zippo hand warmers but if you live somewhere cold definitely carry that shit around, itll keep your ass toasty warm for 12 hours


----------



## Cheesegirl78 (Mar 1, 2022)

My bag is a plain leather tote bag, and it has:
Wallet
Powder compact 
Two lipsticks 
Mini bottle of perfume
Keys
Phone
Pens and checkbook 
Two TMNT toys, some Hot Wheels, and a few assorted LEGOS
Keys
Hand sanitizer
Travel size lotion
Pocket knife


----------



## Basado (Mar 1, 2022)

Another bag


----------



## NoReturn (Mar 6, 2022)

Basado said:


> Another bag


But what's in the smaller bag?


----------



## Pudgy Bear Claws (Mar 6, 2022)

I've had the same Dooney & Bourke satchel for years. I carry: 
wallet
keys
a couple of pens
a Kindle
phone
a few bandaids, alcohol wipes, antibacterial cream packets
migraine meds, small bottle of Excedrin
travel size perfume
Burt's Bees lip stuff
my vaccination card, a mask
a hair elastic, a couple barrettes
hand sanitizer, hand lotion


----------



## Ratoyan (Mar 7, 2022)

I deserve judgement for my cluttered sins.

-100 different worn down business cards from random businesses and people who just give them to me and I forget they are there, this takes up a considerable amount of room but I always put off getting rid of them because "Theyre like a family in there"
-Five keys
-A pair of sharp knives for crafting and other fun things.
-A Fishing lure without a hook
-my wallet full of fun stuff (more business cards lol)
-A pocket knife! more knives!
Car keys
-A Torch that has majestic horses all over it given to me by my godchild that actually has a decent amount of lumens
-carabineers
-sunnies
-sunscreen
-chapstick
-A tamagotchi that is alive thank you very much
-Phone
-wasabi peas
-a 10 pack of bic fineliner ballpoint pens.
-Broken plastic belonging to god knows what
-Coins that arent from my country

Yeah its pretty chaotic not gonna lie


----------



## NoReturn (Mar 8, 2022)

Pudgy Bear Claws said:


> I've had the same Dooney & Bourke satchel for years. I carry:
> wallet
> keys
> a couple of pens
> ...





Galoyan said:


> -A pair of sharp knives for crafting and other fun things.





Galoyan said:


> -A pocket knife! more knives!


I saw this last night and thought "How do you not cut yourself with all those knives?" then I slept and realized they were folding knives and I was more tired than I'd thought.


----------



## Little Boy (Mar 13, 2022)

A single expired condom (ribbed and dotted).


----------



## Ariel (Mar 14, 2022)

Longchamp le pliage 

Reusable bags for grocery shopping
Gum
Panadol
Lip balm
Wallet
My car keys
Husband’s car keys (he left on a work trip this morning)
Numerous scrunchies and hair ties
Hand sanitizer 
Various different masks


----------



## faithsure (Mar 14, 2022)

Galoyan said:


> I deserve judgement for my cluttered sins.
> 
> -100 different worn down business cards from random businesses and people who just give them to me and I forget they are there, this takes up a considerable amount of room but I always put off getting rid of them because "Theyre like a family in there"
> -Five keys
> ...


This is me minus the fishing lure &coins and torch while adding index cards, pencils, and makeup.


----------



## Spicboyskafan (Mar 14, 2022)

I have a backpack with
-steel water bottle
-swiss army knife 
-bottle of Pedialyte
-sketchbook 
-20 bucks
-loose change 
- a burger joint receipt 
-gardening gloves 
and a pocket bible


----------



## TheRetardKing (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## soft breathing (Mar 14, 2022)

I have 3 bags/backpacks and all have the same 'base stuff' in them, sounds way more excessive than it actually is.

- lipbalm
- tissues
- some pocket change for vending machines or public transportation 
- hand sanitizer & lotion 
- extra mask 
- dextrose 'candies'
- band-aids 
- mints 
- tampons/pads 
- pain meds 
- hair ties 
- some type of pen 
- a foldable bag for (grocery) shopping

What I always carry on my person (or in the bag) are a water bottle, my wallet, key, phone and headphones.


----------



## oramge cat (Mar 14, 2022)

Work backpack: 
OTC medicine (Tums, pain relievers, cough drops, etc.)
bandanas
extra pair of socks
extra shirt+tie
water bottle
cigarettes
lighter
a few plastic ziploc bags (useful!)
android and apple phone cable plus like 4 USB bricks (people at my work always forget to bring a power brick but bring their charging wire, idk they're retarded)
weather-appropriate change of clothes
pens and a notepad


----------



## Xarpho (Mar 15, 2022)

Just stuff, you know?


wallet
hand sanitizer
car keys
iPhone
extra mask
Band-aids
Miscellaneous receipts
Sharpie
roll of duct tape
Nintendo 3DS
combat knife
big bar of chocolate
live ferret
small tube of cyanide pills
severed penis in a jar filled with formaldehyde
old hotel card key from Holiday Inn (circa 2003)
adult diapers (may or may not be ADBL, haven't checked)
cigarettes
suspicious list of names with some scratched out
magnet advertising local pizza place
illegally-obtained foot snitches (DO NOT GOOGLE THIS)
box of Tic-Tacs


----------



## Android raptor (Mar 23, 2022)

Jurassic World lounge fly bag my friend got me for Xmas, usually got my wallet, random useful stuff everyone has like hand sanitizer and lip balm, some toys (usually something gundam or dinosaur related), and a small folding snake hook that I wish I had more opportunities to use.


----------



## UselessRubberKeyboard (Mar 23, 2022)

My bag is a bottomless pit of stuff that depends on where I’m going and what I’m doing, but basic kit:

* lip balm
* keys
* phone
* a couple of pens and pencils
* notebook
* small pack of tissues
* small pack of wet wipes
* spoon and fork, penknife
* healthcare related stuff
* shit bags and dog treats
* a couple of lighters

I don’t go out anywhere near as much as I did pre-coof, but back then I also used to carry a little tin with stuff like a couple of plasters, small safety pins, and one of those tiny sewing kits like a matchbook.  If you’re walking through undergrowth or working in rough terrain, it’s just easier to do a quick repair on the go than hope tears don’t spread or cuts stay clean.

And never be without a spoon.  You’ll thank me one day


----------



## NoReturn (Mar 23, 2022)

I have one of these now and it's pretty cool


----------



## CharcoalChkn (Mar 23, 2022)

- Ren AHA Tonic
- Ren Night Cream
- Pixel Buds
- Body Shop Body Cream
- Body Spray
- 100 Bon Perfume
- Carmex Lip Balm
- Make-Up Bag (Tinted Moisturizer, ABH Pomade + 2 Dollar Mascara)
- USB-C Charging Cable
- 2 x Face Mask
- Movie tickets from last week
- Wallet
- A Single AAA Battery
- Car Keys
- Lint Roller

Not super practical lol, I have gotten too used to working from home I guess, usually arrive at work early after rinsing off at gym and do my morning routine there.


----------



## KingFrampt (Mar 24, 2022)

You guys carry a lot, here is what is in my laptop bag..

Laptop (ofc)
3x external HDD
Spare burner phone (for shit like 2fa if my main phones dead or lost)
Keys to da Benz
Some refillable Molotow marker


----------



## OrionBalls (Mar 26, 2022)

Leather Leabags crossbody containing:
Inhaler
Mini Big Book
Phone
Hand lotion
Highlighters
Pen
Wallet
Coin purse with rosary and $.43
About fifteen lighters which always disappear
Small bottle with ibuprofen, tums, and caffeine pills


----------



## Cool Dude 69 (Mar 26, 2022)

Wallet
Keys
Vape
Lip Balm
Lotion
Umbrella
Notebook
Assorted Pens
Sunglasses
EDT Spray
Assorted Lighters
Sometimes a pack of Certs (right now, just an empty wrapper)
Headphones
Teabags
and one practical mauvey lipstick.
and a pack of sweet matcha powder for when I want a matcha at work.

I'm the "tea" person where I work.


----------



## Quack_Quack (Apr 13, 2022)

Vape
Phone 
Keys
Nappy bags
Nappy or two 
Baby wipes
Butt cream
Pads
Spare underpants
Spare clothes - kept in car, changed according to season/age/cleanliness 

I'm someone's (well two someones) mum so I carry all their shit too, the bastards


----------



## CaseyTatumm (Apr 13, 2022)

Wallet
Keys
Phone
Couple chapsticks 
Bunch of receipts 
Diapers
Wipes
Pre-made formula 
A bottle or two
Random socks 
Crackers
Juice box or two
Protein bars


----------



## MadStan (Apr 13, 2022)

I picked up this score in eBay Portugal.


----------



## Fialovy (Apr 13, 2022)

I got a bigger project bag. This one actually has pockets to organize stuff like patterns and hooks, stitch markers, etc. it also has more capacity than my Club Nintendo mushroom tote. I will still keep my Club Nintendo bag and use it as it is a collectible, but this new bag holds much more yarn and bigger projects and again, it has pockets.


----------



## Haint (Apr 13, 2022)

Dude Ukraine said:


> Dogspray you hate dogs don't you.


Works on methed up vagrants too.


----------



## Toaster strudel (Apr 15, 2022)

Leatherman
Advil/acetaminophen
Ifak
Knife
Harmonica
Notebook
Pens and pencils
Caffeine pills
Gun
Battery bank
Flashlight


----------



## Pocket Dragoon (Apr 15, 2022)

Dried fruit
Diapers
Cleaning kit
Baby wipes
Game Boy Advance
Kindle
AM/FM/shortwave radio
Batteries of all types & chargers
Medicine
Ammo


----------



## Santa Fe Swag (Apr 17, 2022)

Weed
Honey berry backwoods 
Bottle of 1961 Bollinger 
Walther ppk 7.65mm 
Key to Aston Martin Vanquish


----------



## NoReturn (Apr 17, 2022)

I have a thing in my purse and I don't know what it is. I found it on a beach when travelling once. I think it might be a deer tooth or something.


----------



## Quack_Quack (Apr 17, 2022)

The fucks are both potty trained! 

So, bag contents now are: 
Vape
Phone
Keys
Tissues
Baby wipes


----------



## Executive Petrel (Apr 17, 2022)

a bicycle


----------



## Moon Cricket (Apr 17, 2022)

Emergency caramilk bar
Some packets of heinz tomato sauce. 
Sudafed blocked nose nasal spray
work swipe in card and keys etc
Hairbands
A pound coin
spare pair of socks


----------



## Neurotypical Mantis (Apr 17, 2022)

when i go out it's usually to longboard so i keep a spare shirt/layer in case it gets cold, a water bottle, my phone, and a mix of seeds and raisins to feed to any creatures i come across


----------



## Chump (Apr 17, 2022)

I have a cheap book bag
Laptop 
keys 
few books
pencils
highlighter
usb
rain fly for commute
socks
bike lock
Bike flat tire kit
and one water bottle


----------



## Law (Apr 17, 2022)

I don't use a bag. If it doesn't fit in my pockets, it doesn't come with me.


----------



## HIVidaBoheme (Apr 30, 2022)

I carry around a messenger bag with lots of pockets.

A can of 50spf spray sunscreen
A chapstick
My daily planner stuffed with important papers related to whatever I have to do that day
A pencil case bursting with writing implements
A mini stapler
Scotch tape
A box of clips
A hair comb
A bag of mints
My water bottle
A journal
My cell phone
Spare change
My wallet because I never trust my pockets
The instruments I need at work
Sunglasses
A ball of keychains so I don't lose my keys
Medication for nausea/dizziness
Scissors
Hand sanitizer spray
Inhaler


----------



## The Foxtrot (May 3, 2022)

I get weird looks, but I do love my Veshmeshok as a "daily carry" bag. Given I'm a Westerner, most people think it's some sort of hobo's bag. I don't mind, since it's not flashy, I'm probably less likely to get shit stolen out of it.

As far as what's in it? Two cans of Mackerel, a can of Spam, peanut butter crackers, 3 bottles of water, iodine tablets, an old Soviet Army canteen, my poncho (two of them, actually, one is for making a lean-to), tent stakes, my "wubby" (the liner for a US Army sleeping bag), a spare set of clothes, my hiking boots + gaiters, a folding shovel, spare knife, firestarter kit, my IFAK, mosquito spray, and a small sleeping mat. I also put spare ammunition for my (.308 ) rifle in there.

This is my "stay alive/moving" (or as some call it, a "bug out") bag, in case I need to get back home (or away from it) in the event of a natural disaster. I always keep it close by, just in case.


----------



## Combat Wombat (Jun 1, 2022)

I use a cheap canvas messenger bag for school rocking a notebook, laptop, binder, 3DS, earbuds, power bank, and chargers


----------



## Niobium (Jun 4, 2022)

is this an edc thread or something? neat!

-HP Stream 11 running Debian Loonix
-Nokia dumbphone
-BIC Cristal 
-(not technically in my bag but whatever) Casio F-91W
-cheapo motorola earbuds
-notebooks


----------



## FarmerKhourtney (Jul 2, 2022)

I have a Pink Floyd messenger bag that I use as a purse. I’ve never been into purses. Purely functional 
Right now I have 
Hand sanitizer 
Hand wipes 
Wallet 
Mints 
Stomach medications 
Sea shells 
A bottle cap 
Various tiny rocks 
A Lego creation 
Pen 
Hair brush 
One pad for emergencies 
Lip balm


----------



## Stan (Jul 4, 2022)

My bag is huge but I don't keep too many things in it. 
Wallet, phone, earbuds, car keys, chapstick. Sometimes plastic bags. Side pocket has replacement contact lensesx3, a bracelet, keys to work, and the card from the purse manufacturer.

I like really big bags (big enough to fit a folder or piece of paper in without bending it.) I use the extra space as storage, like if I go to the pharmacy or grocery and just buy one thing. 

I can fit a whole wine bottle in there! woo.


----------



## Punitive Castration (Jul 4, 2022)

Rotating paperback
Backup battery
Earbuds
Gameboy Advance SP
Tweezers and nail clippers
Extra pills in case I forgot
Feminine Products
Pocket Sticker Printer
2 Posca Paint Markers

I feel like I'm tilting my hand there at the end but you're on Kiwifarms, it's not the weirdest thing you'll see today


----------



## JohnMadman (Jul 4, 2022)

No bag because I carry everything in my pockets:

Edc pistol
Pocket knife
Phone
Wallet clip
Dog treats


----------



## Stan (Jul 12, 2022)

I got a wallet, keys, lip balm, contacts, an opal bracelet and 0.15 oz of marijuana. I should probably stop carrying that marijuana.


----------



## Feefee81093 (Jul 23, 2022)

My Yu-Gi-Oh deck.


----------



## The First Fag (Jul 30, 2022)

Let's see:

Wallet
Car keys
Keyring
Keycards
About $5.36 in change
A dead watch
A pocket pussy
Three uncooked potatoes
A hardback copy of Atlas Shrugged
A bag of metal bottle caps
A slingshot 
Shiv made from a toothbrush 
Two pencil boxes full of marbles
An imaging drive
An empty soda can
Hairbands
A Polynesian sharktooth bat made from toilet paper and human teeth
Gucci belt
There's probably other things but that's what is in there now.


----------



## Doji (Jul 31, 2022)

Explosives.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Jul 31, 2022)

When I go on long trips (has been for ages though) I keep a backpack that usually has the following:

Gum
Spare pack of cigarettes (my other pack is in my pocket)
Deodorant 
Cologne
Cell Phone charger
2 lighters
An inhaler (no I’m not asthmatic myself but in case someone is, it’s a long story)
Headphones

I don’t keep my wallet in my backpack, friend of mine got robbed doing that once.


----------



## High Hedgie (Jul 31, 2022)

I have a leather tote the size of a Never Full that I got from a tanner who did a repair on pair of my boots.  Functional and supported a local small business.  In it-
Ear buds
Wristlet
Keys
Sunglasses 
Backup makeup kit
9 lip pencils
3 lip oils
7 lip glosses
8 lipstick 
Spare set of earrings 
Hand sanitizer 
Spare paper masks for places that require them
Scrunchie
Cloth headband 
Spare watch band
Lotion
Power Bank for phone


----------



## Fialovy (Jul 31, 2022)

Finally got around to upgrading my purse. It is a colorful Sakroots purse with a llama keychair. Right now I have:

Lipstick
Lip Balm
Phone
Wallet
Keys
Pens
Epipen

It does hold a whole lot more than my last purse. I once put my PS Vita in there to play my otome games on the go like an autist since I recently got some of the Vita otome games at my LGS for a reasonable price, especially since the collectable cards were still intact which with the collectable cards intact can make it cost like, twenty dollars more at least, but those games are pretty niche and I am pretty sure I am the only regular that buys them to the point they always let me know when they are getting a new series in.


----------



## Virgo (Aug 15, 2022)

EDC would be my ouija board wallet, galaxy watch, teardown-skinned samsung s20. I keep my keys in the zip section. If I'm going out for the day to study, it's a roomy but lowkey black Puma backpack with...

- laptop (hp envy 360x)
- headphones (jbl live nc series)
- wireless mouse
- wireless keyboard (occasionally)
- wallet
- phone
- power bank + multiple charging cords for everything
- glasses
- microfibre cloth
- 1.5L water bottle
- snacks (in a little sandwich bag)
- vape + juice + batteries
- hair ties, deodorant, lip balm
- pen
- tiny packet each of wet wipes and tissues


----------



## 56 others (Aug 15, 2022)

V30
Decade walmart wallet
43X
Keys


----------



## Chromeo (Aug 15, 2022)

When I carry a purse, my purse looks like a big fluffy chicken. Got it from a Facebook ad before I stopped using Facebook. Otherwise I usually don't carry a bag. My EDC, bag or no bag, looks like this:

Wallet
Phone
Nail clippers
When I pack a bag I usually carry more crap (other than essentials like clothes, toiletries, phone chargers, etc):

Mechanical pencils
Clipboard with white paper
Pocketbac hand sanitizer
Backup feminine products
Taser
Safety pins


----------



## Scooter Kid (Aug 16, 2022)

I wear jackets with lots of pockets, not a bag, so:

Front left:
-Phone
-Wallet
Interior left:
-Umbrella 
-Flashlight and a battery
Front right:
-Chewing gum
-Smokes and lighter


----------



## actually a cat (Sep 1, 2022)

We still doing this?  Sometimes it varies but usually:

-Wallet
-Keys
-Phone
-Hand sanitizer
-Menstrual products, depending on time of the month
-Sometimes concealer if my skin is acting up
-Pocket calculator
-Ballpoint pen and notepad
-S&W .38 637

Bitch gotta be cute out there, you know?


----------



## Elysian (Sep 1, 2022)

I realised I have no bags with silver hardware so I got myself this bag off asos and I’ve been using it as my go-to bag for casual activities in which a handbag may be useful.


 I made the strap as short as it goes so it’s like a 2000s long baguette bag moment. I like it because it vaguely reminds me of this other bag from Balenciaga that I can’t afford because it’s like £2,000:


And as for what currently lives in the bag:
- Wallet (it’s a bright yellow one, easily visible in basically all bags)
- iPhone 8 (64gb)
- iPod mini (modded, 256gb, in pink because fuck it lets go all in on the Paris Hilton y2k vibes)
- earbuds
- lip balm
- emergency sanitary towel


----------



## hourglass figure (Sep 2, 2022)

In a backpack because its a gym bag and I walk everywhere
-water
-ipad
-day planner/notebook
-pencil case
-grip socks (for powerlifting, not cos crazy)
-eaa & other random supplements
-plastic funnel for eaa
-towel
-keys
-phone
-hand sanitizer
-protein powder
-sunscreen
-deodorants
-more shit I don’t remember


----------



## La Salpêtrière (Sep 2, 2022)

My uni bag

A mug and a spoon
Tea and sweetener
Notebook
2 pens (in case one of them ran out)
Keys & bus pass (i have a card holder keychain with the bus pass in it)
I.D and debit card
Wallet
If i'm using makeup, my makeup bag.
Sometimes i put is a umbrella or gloves if i need it.
Obviously my phone and earbuds
My swimming bag

Swimsuit, googles, swimming cap, flippers, towel.
A plastic bag for wet stuff
Soap, shampoo & deodorant.
Brush
A powerbank and a cord
asthma inhaler
And again, the whole basic combo of phone, earbuds, keys, bus pass and wallet with id and debit card.
Makeup remover.
Those are my two main bags because these are the two main places i go. I never bring anything to the gym, not even my phone. I should put tissues, pads/tampons and baby wipes again in my bags tbh.


----------



## selfadjunction (Sep 3, 2022)

mine is empty. i still take it whenever i go outside to pretend i have actual business


----------



## Hat Man (Nov 18, 2022)

Wallet
Lip balm
Lotion
Tampons
Gum
Weed pen
Mini perfume
Deodorant
Mio Energy
Scrunchies
Power bank
Travel sewing kit
Pepper spray
Poo pourri
Torch lighter
Advil


----------



## boofit (Nov 18, 2022)

Wallet
Phone
Keys
Cat treats


----------



## Pocket Dragoon (Nov 18, 2022)

Everything, and nothing.


----------



## NoReturn (Nov 19, 2022)

A silver coin


----------



## Too Many Catgirls (Nov 19, 2022)

@Sarah Connor We would like to know what "dog spray" is. Also I appreciate your sauce addiction.


----------



## Deezy (Nov 20, 2022)

I carry a bigass backpack with me wherever I go because I would rather do that than suffer even a moment of discomfort outside my home. 

Inside:
-spare glasses
-meds
-glucose tabs (diabetic)
-a smaller bag with wipes, tampons, and a spare set of underwear (the Barbie pouch?)
-5 different tubes of the same chapstick
-key fob with attached wallet pouch thing
-toothbrush and floss 
-hand lotion
-tweezers
-nail clipper
-a tiny flat iron
-deodorant 
-phone chargers (three different types in case someone else needs one)
-silver Kiwi coin (I think it’s lucky)

FYI, attaching my wallet to my keychain is the best thing I’ve ever done for myself. I never lose my wallet anymore because I can’t very well drive away without my keys, can I?


----------



## ReVeRaNd DoCtOr (Nov 20, 2022)

My pocket staples are:
Phone
Pocket Monster (he's made out of a sock)
Sharpies × 2
Biro
D20 and D6
Lucky coin (penny with two holes in)
Electric lighter
Zippo
Spare lighter
Cigarettes
Wallet
Coin purse
Mask
Small 3 × 3 rubiks cube
Small pen knife
Other shit that lives in my coat pockets like old bits of paper.

When I take a bag, it's usually for work so work stuff goes in like; knife, ear plugs, fancy pants moulded headphones, diary, notebooks, shark pencil case, book, ipad, fork, toothbrush, toothpaste, plasters, sweets, more cubes, switch. But it really depends. When I'm not working I tend to have most of the above in my bag as well, bar the toothbrush and toothpaste and fork.

Obviously I also carry around holy water, a cross, a coat hanger (you can do most operations with one, abortion, organ removal, lobotomy, etc.) some other stuff doctor reverends need.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Nov 20, 2022)

Testicles.


----------



## high and tired (Nov 20, 2022)

I use either a crossbody bag, fanny pack, and sometimes a small backpack.
- keys
- lip balm
- ibuprofen, tums, & zofran my bff
- the travel size poo-pourri spray
- pair of non-slip socks (great to have when you’re out looking for a new pair of shoes)
- feminine products
- wallet
- headphones / airpods
- handkerchief
- a few bandaids
- old candies


----------



## NoReturn (Nov 20, 2022)

Deezy said:


> I carry a bigass backpack with me wherever I go because I would rather do that than suffer even a moment of discomfort outside my home.
> 
> Inside:
> -spare glasses
> ...


The coin IS lucky.


----------



## goodbudweiser (Nov 21, 2022)

my backpack I take usually has;
- snacks (stuff like potato chips, crackers, peanut butter crackers)
- three pads
- three normal waters and one water with energy(in a small insulated bag with a ice pack to keep them cool longer)
- Vaseline

my purse which has
- Over The Counter meds like Zyrtec, Imodium, potassium pills, Tylenol/ Advil, Mucinex
- another pair of underwear
- three more pads

Depends on if I think I might get rained on/get water splashed on me
- a backup set of clothes in case the set(I'm talking shirt, pants, underwear, socks) I'm wearing gets wet
- folded up trash bag for wet set of clothes
- rain Poncho folded up

If I know I'll be outside(sunny)
- hat
- sunglasses
- sunblock

this bad boy goes with me whenever I leave the house, work or not.


----------



## Sarah Connor (Nov 21, 2022)

Too Many Catgirls said:


> @Sarah Connor We would like to know what "dog spray" is. Also I appreciate your sauce addiction.


SABRE Dog & Coyote Attack Deterrent


----------



## ñññ (Nov 21, 2022)

- MKH416 (x2)
- SD888
- SDA10 (x4)
- MKH50 (x2)
- SDMP-10T (backup)
- B6 (x4)
- 4061 (x4)
- KE-79CCR
- MDR-7506 (x2)
- SDCL-16


----------



## Unnecessary Surgery Land (Nov 21, 2022)

this thing:  


to appease this two year old that claims he's my son
Also some diapers and food because he's a weakling that can't fend for himself.


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole 2 (Nov 26, 2022)

- Documents, various types. They are legacy items.
- One note block
- Another note block
- Like three of four pens on the bottom. I have once in my life bought a pen, it was at a bookstore probably in 1995 at a time before I knew that they were free.
- Small box of sugar cubes apparently
- Pair of lineman dykes
- Two blocks of post-it notes, pairs well with the pens
- A crocheting needle, idk, it's in a fizzy tablet vitamin tube along with two other crocheting needles.
- Two fat markers, one is blue, one is black
- I don't know why there's batteries in there


----------



## Friend of Dorothy Parker (Dec 1, 2022)

Smaug's Smokey Hole 2 said:


> - Documents, various types. They are legacy items.
> - One note block
> - Another note block
> - Like three of four pens on the bottom. I have once in my life bought a pen, it was at a bookstore probably in 1995 at a time before I knew that they were free.
> ...


I wfh so now operate day-to-day with a Dagne Dover 6x9x1 folded purse/wallet thing that snaps together and apart, which can be used cross-body or on a wrist strap, so just:

credit cards
ID
insurance cards for me and my young adult kids (bc they always can't find theirs and so call me for the info)
vac card
couple good pens
Lip plump
tinted gloss
Mascara
tiny Rhodia notepad
phone (usually in my hand)
couple Bobby pins
pony
tweezers
couple floss picks
moisturizer sample (flat package)
Hair pick (fluffs on curly days, works as comb on straight days)
Car key
occasional actual cash (usually if my mother repays me for something, bc she doesn't do electronic payment/ money of any sort)
ticket to my child's graduation, from June
Optional:

documents as needed (receipts if I'm doing returns, errand to do list, etc.)
phone charging cord
slim 10k whatever portable charger if I might be somewhere awhile
mask

I take a couple bottles of water and sunglasses for the car and have cinnamon mints always in the car.

If it's going to be a full day I upsize to a regular purse/tote and add one water bottle, sunglasses, eyedrops, airpods, larger moisturizer, extra contacts, glasses, a Leuchtturm notebook and a straight-edge.  Gloves/scarf for cold days, umbrella in spring.  Lint roller if I happen to have a travel-sized one and remember. Nights I include a small makeup bag. And toothbrush/paste, wink, wink.  

Lol, I've been meaning to inventory/plan what should go where, so I'm counting this as productive/productivity time.


----------



## ATI Escapee (Dec 5, 2022)

Either a fanny pack (less stuff) or tote bag. Yeah, I am a nerd. Anyway. My keys which also have a small knife, flashlight, and zipper card holder on it. Several sharpie pens of different tip sizes. A clip board with printer paper. A geometric shapes stencil. Rx sunglasses in a case. Small box of menstrual junk if needed. Wireless headphones. Noise reduction ear plugs. Interdental toothpick/brush things. Maybe a cool rock I found earlier.


----------



## Beautiful Havoc (Dec 5, 2022)

- Laptop
- Notebooks
- Papers
- Portable Charger

Most interesting bag


----------



## Kiwi Fairy With Bow (Dec 5, 2022)

- Gum
-Notebook
- Gel Pens
-Pads
-Perfume
-Phone charger
-Wallet
-Hand sanitizer


----------



## lightswitchdoll (Dec 5, 2022)

I have a selection of Cath Kidston bags that I swap at random but mine always contains:
- keys
- wallet (also Cath Kidston because I'm a basic bitch (sometimes it even matches the bag because I'm THAT much of a loser))
- disposable vape pen(s) 
- hand sanitiser
- hand cream
- lip balm (currently some rose scented stuff)
- lip gloss
- lipstick (MAC Fleshpot)
- mirror
- bus pass
- mini perfume 
- ID (because even though I'm old occasionally short-sighted shop people get confused and it's fucking embarrassing to get turned away)
- chocolate wrappers that my child puts in when I'm not looking

I'm kind of impressed how well prepared some of you are but I couldn't bring myself to carry that much around with me all the time. At least now I know I can just find someone with a backpack and ask them if I can have a tissue/wipe/dog spray.


----------



## DenseDeerFather (Dec 22, 2022)

Oh nice. 
I got a typical backpack. Usually, it has;
- Sketchbooks
- Art supplies
- Water bottles 
- Lunch, usually a basic chicken salad  (as I'm often out and about from late morning to early afternoon)
- Snacks, usually a protein bar or a müsli bar. 
- Female sanitary products (when needed)

Sometimes it can have;
- My laptop (for the long train rides)
- Charger
- Nintendo Switch (for the long bus rides)
- Groceries

Do pockets count? Because I got those too. And those contain 
- Keys
- MP3 Player (Yes, I am old school. It becomes apparent when people ask me what it is when they see it)
- Earphones
- Phone
- Thick-ass brick wallet, I've held on to for over 10 years and I should really get a new one) 

I feel a little out of the loop with the female kiwis having lip balm and lip gloss and perfumes and whatnot. I should take the deodorant and perfumes with me too.


----------



## JT Marlin (Dec 22, 2022)

Snusmumriken said:


> It might be a lot of stuff but they’re mostly small things. Personally I don’t know why people stop wearing backpacks after they’ve finished school, I find it quite convenient. And it keeps people from stealing it because I look poor.


Depends on your workplace. If you walked into 270 Park Avenue with a backpack, you're going to end up in equities in Dallas.


----------



## Timmy Jolsen (Dec 22, 2022)

Money, my ID, lipstick, chapstick, cough drops, gum, and a tampon. Will carry Aleve and CBD with me during my cycle or if I've pulled a muscle.


----------

